

Peer-review practices: The fate of published articles, submitted again - 001sky
http://journals.cambridge.org/action/displayAbstract?fromPage=online&aid=6577844

======
001sky
_Of the sample of 38 editors and reviewers, only three (8%) detected the
resubmissions. This result allowed nine of the 12 articles to continue through
the review process to receive an actual evaluation: eight of the nine were
rejected. Sixteen of the 18 referees (89%) recommended against publication and
the editors concurred. The grounds for rejection were in many cases described
as “serious methodological flaws.”_

Brief summary.

